# Plötzlich trübes Wasser



## Norbert63 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich setzte das Thema mal hier rein, vielleicht lesen es dann mehr Leute

Hallo,

 ich verstehe die "Welt" nicht mehr und zwar ist mein Teichwasser innerhalb von 2 Tagen trübe geworden. Am Freitag hatte ich noch kristallklares Wasser und heute kann ich kaum den Boden sehen. Ich meine auch, dass sich der grünliche Belag auf der Folie teilweise ins bräunliche wandelt, ist mir vorher nicht aufgefallen. Am Samstag morgen habe ich die Filterschwämme 2x nach oben gezogen und das Wasser aus dem Filter gelassen, dann habe ich noch ca. 2000l abgepumpt und neues Leitungswasser eingefüllt, aber ich meine das es heute sogar noch ein klein wenig schlimmer (trüber) geworden ist.

 Ich hatte mir vor ca. 1,5Wochen ein UVC Gerät geholt und angeschlossen, so wurde das Wasser von Tag zu Tag klarer und wo eigentlich alles super kristallklar war, wird es wieder trübe.

 Ist das normal bei einem "neuen" Teich oder habe ich nun ein Problem?


 Gruss
 Norbert


----------



## bonkel (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich trübes Wasser*

Hallo Norbert63

Ich habe genau das gleiche problem 
mein teich ist neu (3 wochen) zuerst klares wasser und auf einmal trübes wasser .
habe vor 5 tage Biokick von Oase benutzt und osaga fadenalgenvernichter vor 2 tage .
Tja jetzt ist mein wasser milchig seit heute mittag . Mittwoch sollte das wasser klar sein ( laut Fachhändler ).
melde mich mittwoch Abend wieder ob ich erfolg hatte .


----------



## maritim (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich trübes Wasser*

hallo norbert,

kann verschiedene gründe haben......
erst mal prüfen ob die uvc noch brennt, glas sauber ist und ob wasser durch den uvc läuft.

wenn zb. die durchflussmenge beim uvc nicht optimal ist, dann bringt er nicht die leistung, die er bei den momentan optimalen bedingungen für schwebealgen bringen müsste. 
oder besser gesagt, die schwebealgen vermehren sich schneller, wie der uvc sie verklumpen kann.

je mehr sich ein filter zusetzt um so besser reinigt er.... kann sein, das  die verklumpten algen erstmal durch den filter rauschen weil du ihn zu gründlich sauber gemacht hast.
es kann sich auch um abgestorbene bakterien handeln, dann steht der teich kurz vor dem supergau
war dein filter bei der reinigung länger aus?


----------



## Norbert63 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich trübes Wasser*

Hallo,

die UVC brennt, ich habe das Gerät neu gekauft vor ca.1,5Wochen, daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, zumal das Wasser nach dem Anschluß extrem klar wurde.

Ich habe den Filter nicht richtig "gereinigt", sondern die Schwämme nur 2x nach oben gezogen, der Filter war höchstens 20min. aus.

Werde heute wieder die Wasserwerte testen, mal sehen wie die nun sind.


Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich trübes Wasser*



Norbert63 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Filter nicht richtig "gereinigt", sondern die Schwämme nur 2x nach oben gezogen, der Filter war höchstens 20min. aus.


Hallo Norbert,
Und das Wasser und den Dreck in den Teich laufen lassen????

Sorry, aber DAS sollte man nicht tun

Ich kenne mich ja in der Teichfilterbiologie nur sehr sehr wenig aus, aber eines wusste ich schon immer: den Filterdreck nicht bzw. so wenig wie möglich in den Teich gelangen lassen.

Durch das hochziehen der Schwämme spülst du den feinen Schlamm, irgendwelche Bakterien und was sonst noch alles in Dein Teichwasser...
Und ein Teil der Bakterien, die im Filter vorkommen, haben im Teichwasser nichts zu suchen.

Vielleicht kann das nochmal jemand erklären, der mehr die Details kennt und es besser rüberbringen kann. (falls ich nicht es schon schmonsens geschrieben habe  )


----------



## Norbert63 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich trübes Wasser*

Hallo Andreas,

es ist kein Dreck in den Teich gelaufen.
1. Pumpe und UVC aus
2. Bodenablauf kurz geöffnet, damit etwas Wasser aus dem Filter abfließen konnte
3. alle Filterschwäme 2x nach oben gezogen ( Biotec 10.1 )
4. Bodenablauf ganz geöffnet und Wasser kompl. aus dem Filter laufen lassen
5. Pumpe wieder angemacht, damit ich Wasser aus dem Teich pumpen konnte 
6. Bodenablauf wieder verschlossen
7. Teich wieder mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt
8. UVC wieder angemacht

Ich kann darin eigentlich kein Fehler entdecken 


Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich trübes Wasser*

Hallo Norbert,
ah ok... jetzt klingt das richtig 

Du hattest ja erst nur von "Schwämme hochziehen" geschrieben... das da noch ein Schmutzablass ist wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Norbert63 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich trübes Wasser*

Hallo,

hier mal die Wasserwerte:

NO2 : 0
NO3:  5 mg/l
KH:    10 °d
PH:    7,4
GH:    8 °d


Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Norbert63 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich trübes Wasser*

Hallo,

entweder bilde ich mir das ein oder mein Teich ist wieder ein klein wenig trüber geworden 


Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich trübes Wasser*

Hallo Norbert,
ich hab nicht wirklich eine Idee, was Du faslch gemacht hast... sei es nun die Art des Reinigens des Filters... oder das neu zugeführte Wasser...dazu steigt ja auch die Aussentemperatur.

Hast Du nochmal weiter die Wasserwerte gemessen? (nicht das ich sie wirklich deuten könnte, aber vielleicht erkennt man, ob sich was geändert hat.)

Oder es wurden doch Filterbakterien in den Teich gespült, die nun das Wasser belasten, oder kannst Du das ausschliessen?

Evt. macht ein TWW Sinn...aber ambesten diesmal nicht über den Filter, sondern ausserhalb davon.


----------



## jrewing4 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich trübes Wasser*

Hallo,
das der Teich innerhalb von kurzer Zeit trüb wird, hängt meist an einem extrem schnellen Anstieg des Algenwachstums. Die Bakterien im immer wärmer werdenden Teichwasser zersetzen die toten Tier - und Pflanzenreste, ergibt Nährstoffe für Pflanzen, aber auch für Algen. Sind schließlich auch Pflanzen. Diese Bakterien erzeugen auch einen milchigen Schimmer.
Der Biologische Teil des Filters sollte jetzt diese Nährstoffe abbauen. Aber dazu reicht seine Leistung im Frühjahr noch nicht. Also haben die Algen einen reich gedeckten Mittagstich.

@ Norbert63
Wenn der Belag, wenns Algen sind, sich bräunlich verfärbt, sterben die Algen ab. Gut, wenn es einfach so passiert. Bedeutet wahrscheinlich, das die Nährstoffe im Teich aufgebraucht sind und die Algen verhungern. Jetzt müssen die toten Algen aus dem Teich raus, sonst gehts von vorne los.

Bitte lest auch meine Antworten bei den 2 Themen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31502

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31525

Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## Patrick K (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich trübes Wasser*

Hallo Norbert 

für mich ist das ganz normal, was bei dir vor sich geht.

1. dein Teich ist noch nicht eingefahren

2. deine UVC killt die Algen, die rauschen durch deinen Filter in den Teich und geben Futter für neue Algen 

Achte auf deinen Nitrit Wert und gehe gegen  zu hohem Wert mit Teil Wasserwechsel vor.

nach meinem Nitritpeak hatte ich Neongrünes Wasser

Hänge deine UVC an eine extra Pumpe und nach der UVC unbedingt eine Feinfilter z.b. einen schon genanten  v.l.c.f.

meine UVC ist so angeschlossen Pumpe 4400l und 30 watt UVC und mein Eigenbau-Sifi (eigentlich mit 200my schon zu grob) hängt direkt dahinter 

ich reinige in mitlerweile alle 3-4 Tage, habe klare sicht bis Grund ca.1,5m obwohl ich meine UVC nur ca. 14 Tage im April anhatte

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick2


----------



## Norbert63 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich trübes Wasser*

Hallo,

so langsam wird es besser und besser bzw. klarer und klarer. Ich kann den Bodengrund schon wieder erkennen. Ich denke in ein paar Tagen sollte alles wieder schön klar sein.

@Patrick K

Nitrit werde ich im Auge behalten, aber bis jetzt gab es kein Grund zur Sorge.


Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Limnos (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich trübes Wasser*

Hi

Man sollte sich beim Einsatz eines UVC Geräts vor Augen halten, dass es sämtliche Mikroorganismen, also nicht nur Schwebealgen nur tötet. Sie werden damit aber nicht aus dem Kreislauf entfernt. Ihre Leichen vergrößern oft die Probleme. Filter halten so kleine Sachen wie Schwebealgen ohnhin kaum fest. Durch stete Umwälzung aber und steigende Temperaturen, wie z.Zt. beschleunigt man die Umsetzung, und neue Algennährstoffe werden in rascher Folge neu produziert. Es sind dann unbekannte Mikroeinflüsse, die dann bestimmen, ob das Problem sich löst oder größer wird. Es ist nicht einmal gesagt. ob die jetzigen Schwebealgen die gleichen sind wie die vorigen. Vielleicht hat man nur einer neuen, "schlimmeren" Art den Konkurrenten aus dem Weg geräumt. Massive Eingriffe in das naürliche Gleichgewicht können immer auch unangenehmere Folgen haben. Ich habe in einem Teich sieben Jahre auf klares Wasser (im  Sommer) gewartet. Ich hatte ohnehin keine Elektrizität am Teich. Und dann klärte sich das Wasser innerhalb von einer Woche von selbst und blieb es auch in den folgenden Jahren, bis ich dort wegzog und der Teich einem Bagger zum Opfer fiel.


MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

